# Game Thread: Sunday March 5 @ Philadelphia



## Gonzo

*Record *








*Indiana* – *(29-26)* 








*Philadelphia* - *(30-28)* 

*Tip-off* – Sunday, March 5, 2006 - 1:00 P.M.

*Where* – Wachovia Center

*Radio & TV* - ABC & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:







































Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard 







































Kevin Ollie | Allen Iverson | Andre Iguodala | Chris Webber | Steven Hunter








*Who's Hot?*
















* - Scored 24 points last game*








* - Has scored a combined 87 points in the past 2 games*

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers- *








- Concussion (Questionable)







- Elbow







- Groin


*Sixers-*








- Knee







- Knee

*TV:*

 

*Radio:*



Games vs Sixers this year:

Saturday, Nov. 5:
L 109-111

*Key Matchup:*
Anthony Johnson vs Allen Iverson

_Pacers 101
Sixers 97_

Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacers 91
Sixers 87

We need Gill to play more so he can help contain Iverson.


----------



## bbasok

after watching the Sixers game last night against Wiz,I feel Philly'll win it

PHI-112
IND-110


----------



## Gonzo

I'm feeling generous. Who ever wins guess the score gets 10k.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Without an All-star Caliber perimieter defender to slow down AI, Indiana may very well be facing oblivion. 

Sixers-112 
Pacers-104 

AI: 36 points, 7 assists, 2 steals, and I'll go as far as adding a block.


----------



## Auggie

pacers 96
sixers 90


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Sixers-112
> Pacers-104



:rofl:, we're not losing twice in a row, to mediocre teams, believe that...

A.I. might go crazy...too bad he doesn't play all 5 positions though...


INDY 106 - Philly 90...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers 102
Philadelphia 96


----------



## Banjoriddim

Pacers 105
Sixers 87


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Please pass me what your drinking....Only Detroit and Phoenix (Without AI) has held us under 90 pts.


----------



## PacersOz

why isn't david harrison in the starting line up. foster at center, and harrison at pf. He would stomp all over c webb, who has been hitting those jump hooks like its a dunk, maybe if harrison played on him, he could contain him and swat the crap out of him aswell


----------



## StephenJackson

PacersOz said:


> why isn't david harrison in the starting line up. foster at center, and harrison at pf. He would stomp all over c webb, who has been hitting those jump hooks like its a dunk, maybe if harrison played on him, he could contain him and swat the crap out of him aswell



Harrison guarding CWebb = 6 fouls in about 2 minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan

PacersOz said:


> why isn't david harrison in the starting line up.


Scoring off the bench?



> foster at center, and harrison at pf.


Since Harrison's a much larger player and can play the post, it'd be the other way around.



> If it happened, He would stomp all over c webb, who has been hitting those jump hooks like its a dunk, maybe if harrison played on him, he could contain him and swat the crap out of him aswell


Harrison isn't much of a defender. He can block shots, but fouls a lot and is too slow to guard people like Webber. Foster and Pollard should switch off on Webber. Harrison vs Steven Hunter will be a nice matchup.


----------



## PacersOz

i thought harrison was 6''10......and foster 6'11, just realised he was 7'0, never realised he was that tall, maybe because he is 280 pounds? 
i thought that since c webb has been so dominant in the low post recently and harrison can bang body's down low also, and use his size to his advantage, he could stop webber from getting easy buckets and in any case play some tough zone d and make him hit some midrange j's, webber is well past his prime at 33 and although he is still a good payer, surely the pacers can find some way to contain him, although iverson will be the main concern


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :rofl:, we're not losing twice in a row, to mediocre teams, believe that...
> 
> A.I. might go crazy...too bad he doesn't play all 5 positions though...
> 
> 
> INDY 106 - Philly 90...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I certianly hope you have good post-defense as well, considering you'll also have Chris Webber to deal with. Also Andre Iguodala's been tearing it up lately. So far I have found 3 positions. Kevin Ollie has hit up to 3 Fg's a game, while playing solid defense, that's 4 positions. Lastly without Jermaine O'Neal (Even with Hunter, played him fairly well) you have no post-defense. So Yes I found 5 positions.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Yeah, I'm not too worried about Chris, A.I. will get his points regardless, but he alone can't beat us...

And yes The Hulk SHOULD start, and should play major minutes as long as he can stay out of trouble, and he's been doing a pretty good job at that lately...

He's a gem, and like I said before he's a mismatch against almost everybody...

Look for David to have a great career as a Pacer, he's a great player...

Excellent shotblocker, who in time will need to be double teamed everytime he gets the rock,...

He's played 40+ games this season, and is improving in each game, and let's not forget that he's still a sophmore...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

PacersOz said:


> i thought harrison was 6''10......and foster 6'11, just realised he was 7'0, never realised he was that tall, maybe because he is 280 pounds?


Even if Harrison was 6'10", as long as he had the bulk, he'd play Center.



> i thought that since c webb has been so dominant in the low post recently and harrison can bang body's down low also, and use his size to his advantage, he could stop webber from getting easy buckets


Basketball isn't always that simple. If anyone is going to contain Webber, it'll be Pollard or Foster. What I worry about is his range not allowing them to grab some rebounds.



> Lastly without Jermaine O'Neal (Even with Hunter, played him fairly well) you have no post-defense.


Wow. Jermaine isn't even a good defender. He's an enforcer, but David Harrison can block shots, also. As can Granger. Foster and Pollard are both good post defenders.


----------



## rock747

Pacers 105

Sixers 100


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

At least Rock has a realisitic score, if he wants his Pacers to win..Ah enough trash-talk, we'll all see come Sunday.


----------



## PacersOz

sixerfanforlife has a good attitutde, talk is cheap, we can say whatever we want now but the real result will come at the end of the 4th period when the game is over and there is one winner..........then we can trash talk :biggrin: jks


----------



## StephenJackson

PacersOz said:


> sixerfanforlife has a good attitutde, talk is cheap, we can say whatever we want now but the real result will come at the end of the 4th period when the game is over and there is one winner..........then we can trash talk :biggrin: jks



And hopefully it's us on top! :biggrin:


----------



## PacersOz

> Basketball isn't always that simple. If anyone is going to contain Webber, it'll be Pollard or Foster. What I worry about is his range not allowing them to grab some rebounds.


foster is a a great rebounder, if i had the choice of pollard and foster guarding him, i'd want foster, but also offensively, i thought harrison on webber would work in indiana's favour in this particular game, with harrison's recent scoring success and being able to muscle his way into the lane and score easy buckets, and he can occasionally hit the midrange shot, which for a 7 footer is pretty impressive
my one and only point is harrison is younger, more energy, and only 1 foot taller than webber, although he has 40 pounds on c webb, he is pretty mobile and in this particular game, might be the mismatch needed to win the game for us


----------



## Pacers Fan

PacersOz said:


> i'd want foster, but also offensively, i thought harrison on webber would work in indiana's favour in this particular game, with harrison's recent scoring success and being able to muscle his way into the lane and score easy buckets, and he can occasionally hit the midrange shot, which for a 7 footer is pretty impressive


Philly won't do that. They'll be putting Steven Hunter on Harrison for most of the game.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

You never know, don't give Mo the credit of ability to adjust. He hasn't done it all yr, and I doubt he'll do it now.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson with a nice pass to Foster for the layup. Pollard hits a jumper.

10-4 Indy with 7:00 left in the first.

Both ABC's quality and commentators suck.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Jackson with a nice pass to Foster for the layup. Pollard hits a jumper.
> 
> 10-4 Indy with 7:00 left in the first.
> 
> Both ESPN's quality and commentators suck.


Jack has been passing BEAUTIFULLY lately, hopefully it takes away from the selfish reputation that follows him.

ESPN? I've got it on ABC.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Jack has been passing BEAUTIFULLY lately, hopefully it takes away from the selfish reputation that follows him.


He's a lot more passive this game than last. Probably because of that last shot.



> ESPN? I've got it on ABC.


Yeah, ABC. ESPN's commentators aren't much better, anyway.


----------



## StephenJackson

Okay, Harrison has sold me. I want him starting.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Okay, Harrison has sold me. I want him starting.


I prefer his scoring to come off the bench. Same with Freddie.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> I prefer his scoring to come off the bench. Same with Freddie.


That's true, it gives us good balance. I want Harrison getting his minutes nonetheless.

Harrison just left wide open underneath.

Jack with two bad misses.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson's shot is really off today. He doesn't look like he wants to shoot at all. He hesitates even more before he shoots.

20-16 Pacers with 1:19 left in the first quarter.


----------



## StephenJackson

Harrison keeps wincing in pain about his hand...hope that's nothing major.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison just crushed Iguodala. It looked like an over-the-back foul, but Iggy was backing towards Harrison.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Jackson's shot is really off today. He doesn't look like he wants to shoot at all. He hesitates even more before he shoots.
> 
> 20-16 Pacers with 1:19 left in the first quarter.



That's what happens when your confidence is shook after missing a big shot.

Granger with the airball...gross.


----------



## StephenJackson

End of the first

Pacers 20
Sixers 18

We're winning, but we wont win if we keep playing like this and missing open shots. The pace favors us right now, but I still think we're lucky to be up.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison crushes Korver. Don't enter the path of the hulk!

24-22 Pacers with 10:30 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Nice pass to Jackson for the slam. Since he's not confident tonight, look for him to post more and cut inside more often. Iguodala with a nice behind the back pass to Hunter who is stripped.


----------



## Gonzo

We need to up this lead... 

It's unfortunate that I say this, but we need to put AJ back in.


----------



## StephenJackson

Peja for three! Yes!


----------



## StephenJackson

And Runi! YES! Three more!


----------



## Gonzo

What the ****?

There's no way Korver was set.


----------



## StephenJackson

Harrison with the stuff! So nice.


----------



## StephenJackson

Larry Legend said:


> What the ****?
> 
> There's no way Korver was set.



Nope, he wasn't set. It was a pitty call since they missed the one where he got elbowed in the face by Foster.


----------



## StephenJackson

Hahaha air ball by AJ or pass? LMAO. Nice follow Freddie.


----------



## StephenJackson

Jack with the nice drive, but misses...and Pollard with the even nicer tip. Beauty, what a tip.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Webber nearly tears the rim off. Ouch.

41-39 Indy with 2:20 left in the half.


----------



## StephenJackson

We REALLY need to learn how to pass. Way too many turnovers off of basic passes lately.


----------



## StephenJackson

46-45 Sixers get the one point lead at the half.

We are going to have to make some changes. We're going to have to pass much better.


----------



## StephenJackson

Jack with ANOTHER beautiful pass. He is just getting it done moving the ball!


----------



## StephenJackson

Jack FINALLY connects for three! Answers AIs three. And Jack again with the fast break points.

55-49 Pacers.

Nice.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Iverson hits two threes, then is fouled on a three. Can we stop this?

57-54 Pacers with 7:22 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Did anyone else laugh when AJ shoved Iverson, then hit a long jumper on him?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison with an awesome block, but Korver htis a three.

Philly ties it at 63 with 4 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## StephenJackson

Harrison gives AI an emphatic NO! Then Korver hits for three.

Time out.

63-63


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Did anyone else laugh when AJ shoved Iverson, then hit a long jumper on him?


Well, I clapped.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Korver drains another three to give Philly the lead. Oh yeah, I forgot he's the Pacers killer. Johnson hits a jumper.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Did we just try an alley-oop? Freddie did a reverse two-handed layup, but it was almost an alley-oop.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja lets Dalembert get the jump ball, but Sam looks to have hurt himself.

69-68 Pacers with 2:17 left in the 3rd.


----------



## StephenJackson

Freddie with the HUGE three. I smell us pulling away here, we've woven together a great few minutes here.

AJ has been HUGE.


----------



## StephenJackson

Runi!!!! Yes!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger nearly fumbles the ball, but manages to pass it to Saras for the three!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Nice pressure defense from Peja to end the 3rd. Wait, what?


----------



## StephenJackson

77-71 Pacers at the end of the third.

Great, great quarter.

Now let's just finish them off.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Nice pressure defense from Peja to end the 3rd. Wait, what?



:laugh:

But seriously, that was some damn nice D.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison knee'd AI in his thigh. Well, Iverson returns. Does anything keep him out of the game?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Dalembert with two dunks to start the quarter. Suddenly Philly's down one. Argh.


----------



## StephenJackson

Runi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Saras with the three as the shot clock sounds. Exactly what we needed. Then Korver hits.


----------



## StephenJackson

At least Jack is hitting his FTs


----------



## Auggie

iverson ties it 82-82


----------



## StephenJackson

Runi is on Fire!!!


...and engaged to miss universe.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison crushes Dalembert. Sixer #3 this game to face the wrath of Harrison.


----------



## StephenJackson

Harrison can hit that?

I'll take it.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Woah. Harrison hit a 17 ft. jump shot. That's probably his longest shot all season.

87-83 Pacers with under 7 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Auggie

runi back-to-back fouls on salmons.. salmons hits 3-4 FTs to keep it 87-85


----------



## Gonzo

That was an awesome forced turnover by Harrison...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Nice ball movement by the Sixers, but Harrison, yes Harrison, stole the ball from Dalembert.


----------



## StephenJackson

HARRISON!!

This kid is EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson with a terrible shot. That looked confident, though.

88-87 Pacers with 3:30 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison with two big FT's.

90-87 Pacers.


----------



## StephenJackson

How was that not a foul?!?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Iguodala scores. Stojakovic loses the ball out of bounds. One point game and Philly ball.


----------



## Auggie

90-89 pacers, sixers ball


----------



## Pacers Fan

Philly causes Freddie to turn the ball over after he held it for 15 seconds. Sixers up 1 with under 2 minutes left.


----------



## StephenJackson

AJ!

Damn the haters!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Johnson hits! Go double-chin!


----------



## Pacers Fan

AJ manages to keep Dalembert from scoring. Walton called it a hack. Granger flattens Webber and is called for a foul.


----------



## Auggie

AJ converts!!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Webber hits one of the two FT's to put the Sixers up by one. 50 seconds left.


----------



## Auggie

granger is fouled out? 93-92 sixers with 50 secs to go


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson misses a three. Argh. Sixers get a shot clock violation. 93-92 Sixers with 4.7 seconds left. Pacer ball.


----------



## StephenJackson

Shot Clock violation! We couldn't have gotten a better break there. DON'T **** THIS UP! DON'T GIVE THE BALL TO JACK!


Pleeease, put Runi in!


----------



## StephenJackson

Oh man, times like this I reallly miss Reggie. Come on don't do this to me two games in a row.


----------



## Auggie

jackson is 4 for 19 today.. runi or peja please


----------



## Pacers Fan

Saras passes to Jackson for the layup! Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephenJackson

WOOO!!!!

JACK!!!!!!!

Get a stop pleeeease!


----------



## Gonzo

Stephen Jackson!!!!!

haha


----------



## Auggie

damn now i look stupid  i dont mind! :banana:


----------



## Gonzo

Yes!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Yes! Webber bricks the three! Walton actually called it right. Philly didn't have enough time to get AI the ball back.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers win!!! PACERS WIN!!!


----------



## Auggie

thank god :clap: pacers get their 30th win of the season!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final Score- 94-93 Pacers

Larry Legend- 11
Pacers Fan- 9
bbasok- DQ'd
Sixerfanforlife- DQ'd
Auggie- 5
Pacerholic- 15
Pacersthebest- 11
Banjoriddim- 17
rock747- 18

Winner- Auggie


----------



## StephenJackson

I think that's the most celebrating I've done for a game yet this year.

Amazing!


----------



## Gonzo

> 10000.00 points donated to Auggie successfully!


Congrats. Put it in the bank so it collects some interest.


----------



## Pacers Fan

James Jones and the Suns are on ABC now.


----------



## Auggie

thanks larry legend very generous of you :clap:


----------



## Gonzo

Good thing Jackson made the game winner, otherwise I would be more upset with his 5-20 shooting.


----------



## justasking?

Congratulations guys!!! That was a thrilling victory for your team! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## bbasok

Pretty impressive game for Ollie:
0 pts,1reb,0ast in 20 mins


----------



## StephenJackson

justasking? said:


> Congratulations guys!!! That was a thrilling victory for your team! :clap: :cheers:



Thanks, I did MUCH celebrating! :clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan

bbasok said:


> Pretty impressive game for Ollie:
> 0 pts,1reb,0ast in 20 mins


Ollie was playing great defense out there.


----------



## StephenJackson

bbasok said:


> Pretty impressive game for Ollie:
> 0 pts,1reb,0ast in 20 mins


He's made a career out of those stats.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> He's made a career out of those stats.


Ollie was a nice player in Indy a few years ago. He's still a good defender in Philly.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Ollie was a nice player in Indy a few years ago. He's still a good defender in Philly.



I think that's a drastic overstatement of historic proportions.

(there's my Walton for the day)


----------



## Pacersthebest

Just got home and just saw we won :banana:


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacersthebest said:


> Just got home and just saw we won :banana:


And doesn't it feel good!


----------



## Pacersthebest

StephenJackson said:


> And doesn't it feel good!


Really good!

Forgot that the game was pretty early so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Great win for us, I didn't get the chance to see the game, but I did see some highlights, and although Jax had a horrible shooting night, his game winning layup erased it all, but please S-Jax next time don't shoot so much if they're not falling down...

Like I said before I wasen't worried about Webber at all, too bad Philly doesn't have 5 A.I.'s....

But a very great, and important W for our boys, and we're almost perfect on this trip... :cheers:

Now let's build on this momentum, and keep the W's coming...:cheers: :cheers: 

*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Ollie was playing great defense out there.



He's sorta like your boy Gill, not too bad to have, but only as a 3rd. option....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He's sorta like your boy Gill, not too bad to have, but only as a 3rd. option....


I'll take Ollie over Gill on defense, but Gill over Ollie on offense. If anyone remembers last year when he was getting consistent minutes and didn't need to force shots to get on the stat sheet, he was a pretty good offensive player.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> I'll take Ollie over Gill on defense, but Gill over Ollie on offense. If anyone remembers last year when he was getting consistent minutes and didn't need to force shots to get on the stat sheet, he was a pretty good offensive player.



I do remember that. Unfortunately for him, this team just doesn't need him. If he gets on another team with the need for a backup, he'll do fine.


----------



## justasking?

StephenJackson said:


> Thanks, I did MUCH celebrating! :clap:


Whatever way you celebrated the victory, you deserved it! That was well deserved! The whole game went down the wire and it was only decided on the last play. Congrats again! :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

justasking? said:


> Whatever way you celebrated the victory, you deserved it! That was well deserved! The whole game went down the wire and it was only decided on the last play. Congrats again! :clap:



:cheers: :cheers: ...

Thanx doggy..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

justasking? said:


> Whatever way you celebrated the victory, you deserved it! That was well deserved! The whole game went down the wire and it was only decided on the last play. Congrats again! :clap:



Thanks man! Keep on keepin on baby! :cheers:


----------



## PacersOz

YAY, i just got home and had to tell you all how much i enjoyed seeing that scorline at the end of the game.

i got to school and after first lesson i got on the computers and followed the whole game on nba.com, i got all my friends around and waited in anticipation to see the final scores, as the seconds ticked by and s jax scored the winner we all celebrated, even though none of my friends like the pacers or basketball for that fact, (i think i may have converted them today) :biggrin: needless to say i got a detention but damn it was WELL worth seeing them win :cheers: 

c'mon PACERS :banana:


----------



## justasking?

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :cheers: :cheers: ...
> 
> Thanx doggy..
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Hey PaCeRhOLiC... love your new avatar. :clap: :clap:


----------



## JayRedd

PacersOz said:


> needless to say i got a detention but damn it was WELL worth seeing them win :cheers:
> 
> c'mon PACERS :banana:



Love the dedication


----------

